# Drones



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Friend and crew were fishing in the gulf last weekend. Caught an undersized snapper which had swallowed the hook and died. He was cutting it up and using for bait....which yes I know is not legal....but....it was dead. Coast Guard pulled up...wrote him a $700 ticket. Asked how they knew he was using it as cutbait....they replied "we are using drones this weekend checking out fisherman". We are all being watched at some point!!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn... so what are you supposed to do? cut the line as close to the hook and throw it back? Big eye in the sky. Not suprised now how they caught the 40 snappa grabba


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Had no idea they used drones. Big eye in the sky dont lie lol


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Bayfisher said:


> Damn... so what are you supposed to do? cut the line as close to the hook and throw it back? Big eye in the sky. Not suprised now how they caught the 40 snappa grabba


No.....Just us your de-hooking tool to remove all internal organs. Then insert your venting tool numerous times on both sides to remove all air. So you don't give Flipper GAS.


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

So these things take such good pictures they can tell it wasn't a vermillion or mangrove snapper..??. They are so high that supposedly you don't even know they are there..? I believe I would be in court challenging that one. Guilty or not. They have to go through a discovery process and show their evidence before hand.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

redstripe said:


> So these things take such good pictures they can tell it wasn't a vermillion or mangrove snapper..??. They are so high that supposedly you don't even know they are there..? I believe I would be in court challenging that one. Guilty or not. They have to go through a discovery process and show their evidence before hand.


trust me they can tell...we have the technology here in afghanistan that our ballon has facial recognition out to 15km and can detect a person to almost 30km...,yes they can zoom in from about 15,000 feet and tell


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

What a bunch of Jack booted thugs our government has become. They won't see it if its netted 2 feet under the water straight into the box..


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

redstripe said:


> What a bunch of Jack booted thugs our government has become. They won't see it if its netted 2 feet under the water straight into the box..


That is when they probably break out the thermal imaging to see inside your fish box or your bilge. Only our government would spend millions of dollars to get 1000.00 dollars in fines.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

"Swallowed a hook and died". Really? That was some kind of hook. I have never had a fish just die swallowing a hook.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Why do all of these drone encounter stories begin with "A friend of mine..." or "My cousin's friend's baby momma said that somebody she knew told her..."? Why is it never "_*I* _was given a ticket right after they showed *ME* the footage taken from the drone...."?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Why do all of these drone encounter stories begin with "A friend of mine..." or "My cousin's friend's baby momma said that somebody she knew told her..."? Why is it never "_*I* _was given a ticket right after they showed *ME* the footage taken from the drone...."?


Concur^^^


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a friend tell me the Russians landed in the Midwest last week.

Can coast guard even give out tickets for game violations? No way you can tell difference between a vermillion and red snapper from a drone, I've mistaken them in person before. They aren't using the same technology the DOD.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Why do all of these drone encounter stories begin with "A friend of mine..." or "My cousin's friend's baby momma said that somebody she knew told her..."? Why is it never "_*I* _was given a ticket right after they showed *ME* the footage taken from the drone...."?


Maybe they got a picture of the 800# speckeld trout caught off Palafox Pier last week.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

twodown said:


> Maybe they got a picture of the 800# speckeld trout caught off Palafox Pier last week.


Or pictures of all of these "charter boats" full of topless women running up and fishing on top of people over public reefs...


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

and if they are all that why would you not ever hear of drones being used in search and rescue operations...seems a bit far fetched to me.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Or pictures of all of these "charter boats" full of *topless women* running up and fishing on top of people over public reefs...


wait...what?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

ctilton said:


> wait...what?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...nal-fisherman-156161-post1218449/#post1218449

:thumbup:


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

" "Swallowed a hook and died". Really? That was some kind of hook. I have never had a fish just die swallowing a hook. "

Wannabe - really?! You never deep hooked a fish and watched it go belly up after you released it? Never hooked one in the gills and had it bleed out while trying to remove the hook or while cutting it loose? Geez, you must be way better than me....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FC Medina24 said:


> Had no idea they used drones. Big eye in the sky dont lie lol


*On the third day of the season we saw one about 16 miles out. Thought it was a plane at first but got out the Binoculars and sho nough, it was a drone. Just watch what you do. Make sure everyone on your boat is venting and don't be hiding fillets in your boat.:thumbsup:*


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Military Drones are test flying in the area no doubt.

My bet is the USCG and FWC have no link and nothing to do with them. maybe the USCG reps said it sarcastically/jokingly if they said it at all. just my opinion


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *On the third day of the season we saw one about 16 miles out. Thought it was a plane at first but got out the Binoculars and sho nough, it was a drone. Just watch what you do. Make sure everyone on your boat is venting and don't be hiding fillets in your boat.:thumbsup:*


Its not a government drone, that was a private drone stealing fishing spot numbers!!
In all seriousness....a drone for cobia fishing? no more ladders on 16ft cape horns..... Pretty easy to do I would think

billd


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

deeptracks said:


> and if they are all that why would you not ever hear of drones being used in search and rescue operations...seems a bit far fetched to me.


They are.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

dockmaster said:


> Its not a government drone, that was a private drone stealing fishing spot numbers!!
> In all seriousness....a drone for cobia fishing? no more ladders on 16ft cape horns..... Pretty easy to do I would think
> 
> billd


It's very easy to do. You can build a FPV setup for under $1k that you can fly out to 10 miles and get live video feed for a 30-40 minute flight, complete with real time GPS tracking, coordinates, etc right on your video screen. Would be very easy to spot cobes with...only concern would be it'd be very difficult to land the rc plane on a boat when the battery gets low. But hey, that's what the piers are for...perfect landing strips haha :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Mike W said:


> It's very easy to do. You can build a FPV setup for under $1k that you can fly out to 10 miles and get live video feed for a 30-40 minute flight, complete with real time GPS tracking, coordinates, etc right on your video screen. Would be very easy to spot cobes with...only concern would be it'd be very difficult to land the rc plane on a boat when the battery gets low. But hey, that's what the piers are for...perfect landing strips haha :thumbsup:


You couldn't strap some pontoons on that sombitch? Prolly need calm seas though...how about a helicopter w/pontoons?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> You couldn't strap some pontoons on that sombitch? Prolly need calm seas though...how about a helicopter w/pontoons?


Yeah, you could make a float plane out of it but you're correct, you need smooth seas or it'll stuff right through a wave. And yes, a lot of people (and law enforcement) currently use helicopters or quad-copters for FPV and surveillance work...the actual planes are just more well suited to be constantly flying a pattern like you would do for spotting cobia.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Good God! Snapper Slapper you can't add anything to this thread?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

The fwc nor coast guard give out $700 tickets. When you get a ticket for not abiding fish regulations you go see the Judge! It's up to the judge on what your fine will be


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

So is the story true or BULSH?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Military Drones are test flying in the area no doubt.
> 
> My bet is the USCG and FWC have no link and nothing to do with them. maybe the USCG reps said it sarcastically/jokingly if they said it at all. just my opinion


Beat me to it.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Beat me to it.


Correct. BS!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> trust me they can tell...we have the technology here in afghanistan that our ballon has facial recognition out to 15km and can detect a person to almost 30km...,yes they can zoom in from about 15,000 feet and tell


Thats why I bring an umbrella out when I go fishing:whistling:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Thats why I bring an umbrella out when I go fishing:whistling:


make sure its lined with tin foil also!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Perhapse the people flying the drones are from the area and are not interested in ticketing you just pingin your spot so they don't need to spend their own gas searching for bottom spots. Just record the cords at the desk on wed and check them out fishing on sat!!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Perhapse the people flying the drones are from the area and are not interested in ticketing you just pingin your spot so they don't need to spend their own gas searching for bottom spots. Just record the cords at the desk on wed and check them out fishing on sat!!!!


Yea and then those guys coordinate with the NOAA weather forecasters so that they forecast a 3-5 foot sea with a 20knot east wind starting Friday afternoon through Sunday night so the NOAA weather guys can go fishing on Saturday with the drone operators unmolested by the general public...LoL


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

wanabe fishing said:


> "Swallowed a hook and died". Really? That was some kind of hook. I have never had a fish just die swallowing a hook.


 You must not fish much. I've seen lots of fish die from a swallowed hook. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> You must not fish much. I've seen lots of fish die from a swallowed hook. :thumbsup:


Yep. If not dead, about to be real soon.


----------

